

Interview with Evernote Founder Phil Libin - zemaj
http://itsamonkey.com/podcasts/news-facebook-takes-search-social-with-graph-search-interview-with-evernote-founder-ceo-phil-libin

======
thirsteh
Really enjoyed the interview.

A small side note: <http://i.imgur.com/nUfqDsF.png> I was confused for a
second--couldn't remember what link I had opened--and only accidentally
noticed the scrollbar. (1366x768 resolution.)

